
Ukraine hit by massive cyber attack - dx034
https://www.ft.com/content/472a01c3-3f7e-30f5-9c51-1c153e595136
======
qubex
Behind a paywall... why is this on HN?

~~~
dx034
When I posted it I couldn't find another news source that already had the
details. You can usually circumvent the FT paywall for a number of articles.

~~~
qubex
I grant you that's a valid reason.

